# Damaged fuel pump.



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

This is what 32,000 dollars looks like when a fuel pump grenades sending porcelain through your motor. Its not my motor. But now with 500,000 on my truck its got me worried.Lucky I'm just replacing a starter.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dang, what would be the PH on something like that?


----------

